# Would anybody like some more kitten pictures???



## houseofelrond (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What kind of question is that???  Of *course* we want more pictures.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Nope. Don't need picures. ...because you're going to box them all up and ship them to meeeeeeeee!
*_no more candy/sugar for me_!* 8O 
Yes, please. I would love to see pictures.


----------



## houseofelrond (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry it took so long, I'm mid exams 
But on the bright side, 4 days and I will be seeing the babies!  And one little black one has open eyes!
I even have a video for you all..and yes..it does resemble beached whales!
I think these are the ones you havent seen. Guess which one is number 1 (aka mammoth kitten!)
All four doing well 





















Latest:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv


----------

